# Build Your Own Truck



## offroad_sport (Nov 4, 2004)

Have you guys seen the new 2005 model of the Frontier? Its sick...its a lot bigger now - and it has a great look to it. Anyways, though I heard from some people that I know at Nissan about this contest: www.nissan-usa.com/ultimatefrontier I guess you build your dream Frontier truck and the person with the best design in each of the 3 different categories wins and Nissan builds the truck for them just as they designed it. Im gonna check it out. Let me know what you think of it...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
available 265hp, 285tq, and 6 speed manual

very nice


----------



## offroad_sport (Nov 4, 2004)

Pretty tight huh! Yeah, I was stoked when i saw all the new ish there putting on the trucks. So did you design yours? Whats it like? I did mine black with some crazy crazy special treats


----------



## offroad_sport (Nov 4, 2004)

Whats going on everyone?!!! I am so glad its FRIDAY! Cant wait to head out and get muddy this weekend with my truck. So what's everyone else got going on this weekend? Has anyone seen the new frontiers on the lot? I wonder if their available yet? Man, it would be great to take that sucker out in the mud :fluffy:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn, im jealous
i want an xterra so bad
i dunno what it is, but lately i have the urge for some offroading


----------



## offroad_sport (Nov 4, 2004)

Lol, you should go offroad! Do you have any friends with some crazy trucks?? Thats all you need. So why the xterra? Do you not like regular trucks? Have you seen the new frontier model? I really need a new car. Did u go to the nissan site with the contest?


----------



## offroad_sport (Nov 4, 2004)

This is the truck i was able to design, I absolutely love it! :thumbup:


----------

